# Vax I know done to death but humour me Please?



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi folks i know the numatic vax debate will rage on.

However i was working toward a george but the unemployment issue has caused me to reconsider.

I want to get something before times get really constrained.

Could folks tell me what the difference is between the vax 6131

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~135648~Vax+6131+Multifunction+Canister+Dry+Vacuum+++Carpet+Washer

And the Vax 9131

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~146178~Vax+Pets+Wet++#38;+Dry+Vacuum+Cleaner+++Carpet+Washer+9131

Does the rather fetching black one come with a great short fall of attachments compared to the 6131?

I know i will need the upholstery attachment for cleaning the car seats and mats for either model but is the cheaper 9131 missing half the attachments?

Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

look pretty similar to me - according to that the 6131 does come with the turbo tool. shame the pic of the 9131 doesn't show what's included like the pic of the 6131. I can't imagine there'd be much performance difference tbh, more than happy with my 6131 though


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

My vac 6131 came with the upholstery tool to. And have found it to. Be a very competent machine. Doesn't take long to swap from wet to dry vac. Just the storage of it is a bit annoying.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt B said:


> My vac 6131 came with the upholstery tool to. And have found it to. Be a very competent machine. Doesn't take long to swap from wet to dry vac. Just the storage of it is a bit annoying.


If you dont mind me asking what did you pay and from where to get the upholstery attachment with it for cleaning the seats etc?


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I got mine from argos, It was the Vax 6131T summer edition or something, came with a 500ml solution bottle and all the attachments. I think I got it for around £100 - £120 mark. I'm not sure. I'll check the reciept when I get home and let you know though.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

james_death said:


> Hi folks i know the numatic vax debate will rage on.
> 
> However i was working toward a george but the unemployment issue has caused me to reconsider.
> 
> ...


At the risk of starting an argument (which is not my intention)......what do you mean "get something before things get really constrained" Money does not 'go off' and if you don't go spend it on stuff you don't really need (as you've lived without it till now)....times may not get that constrained...and even if they do you will have £50 more in your skyrocket.

It's illogical to say you better spend money before you get poorer. It would be like 'I better drive my car continuously before it gets high mileage' or 'I better machine polish the death out of my paint before it gets too thin to polish further'.

If i was in your position I would focus on cutting outgoings and gaining employment. Then buy whatever you want when you can afford it. Anyway proceed as you see fit.....it's just my opinion and nobody's here to say i'm right.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Basicaly i think hes trying to say. "i have always wanted one one so i think im going to get me one, while i can afford one."

I got a VAX not sure what model as it was only £35-40 of evil bay.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As i had bought most things before unemployment i was left only needing something to clean the interior on the wet vac front.
I have a bit left from my ebay sales and my plan was to get a george with the money from 2 large sales however as one did not payup to the sum of £101 that option is closed to me now.
The fact im unemployed means i dont know when that situation will change.
So as this is the only thing missing from my arsenal im asking what is different in supplied items with the two vax.

If there is no real difference i will save more by going for the black one.

The point about more money in the pocket is totally valid but i set myself a limit to only buy my detailing stuff from my ebay sales, untill they stopped me from that but thats another story.

So i have the money but no more will be coming in to fund the detailing.

Hope this makes things clearer.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

mr mrs got me a vax 6131 for my bday last month, i need the attachment though still. 

I need to really get it out the box and try it thinking about it...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vax 6131 for me!!

:thumb:


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

vax 6131 pity you missed the makro deal just before christmas. cracking deal for £40


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks folks, but still no clearer if the black model comes with less attachments.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I bought the vax 6131 on amazon recently for £69, worked well on our stairs carpet.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Brazo said:


> I bought the vax 6131 on amazon recently for £69, worked well on our stairs carpet.


The wet vac is something that would get value out off especially for the house carpets.


----------



## Poacher2 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a vax 6131..........does a good job on the car and around the house,coming up to 2 years old now no problems with it at all :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks folks for all your input,

Reply from Robert Dyas,

Thank you for your enquiry

The Vax 9131 and the 6131 are very similar products. The principle difference is, the 9131 Pets have tools that are designed to be more suitable for the removal of pet hair.

I Have gone for the 9131 i prefer the colour, also the car gets dog hair all over it and the house, ill post details and i dare say pic of the contents for anyone that finds themselves in the same position as i was to clarify what you get.

All the best folks.
Oh i used discount code spring5 for a £5 off some nearly free standard postage so came in at £60.25


----------



## The Gimp (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't know if my pennys worth is worth it or not? 

My Mum has a vax 6131 and I have a George. 

I would have a George all day. WOrk much better and sucking up water I find the tools better to use on the seats etc.

Steve


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The Gimp said:


> I don't know if my pennys worth is worth it or not?
> 
> My Mum has a vax 6131 and I have a George.
> 
> ...


:lol ur avatar , Is that all you use it for sucking up ? just the water ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Gimp said:


> I don't know if my pennys worth is worth it or not?
> 
> My Mum has a vax 6131 and I have a George.
> 
> ...


Every penny counts they say, and as my post started with i was going to get a george but the funds dont make that viable now and was comparing the 2 vax models.

Comments always welcome as i say.


----------



## BavarianMW (Apr 12, 2010)

Would be great if you could update what the Vax 9131 came with, as its turbo brush and the normal brush are the main things tbh


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

BavarianMW said:


> Would be great if you could update what the Vax 9131 came with, as its turbo brush and the normal brush are the main things tbh


As soon as it arrives ill post contents as the robert dyas site is vague.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

UPDATE...
Received E-mail yesterday to say the vax had been shipped, while walking the dog i noticed a van outside our house and neighbour taking delivery of the Vax 9131.

Collected the Vax with Big dent in corner of the top of the box but no damage to the contents...:thumb:

Unpacked it and thought i need to call them as attachments missing then thought i better take top of the vax just to make sure not inside and lo and behold the missing items were there...:thumb:

As i had hoped when looking online that the fact that the 9131 retailed at £40 more than the 6131 that it would have all the 6131 did plus the turbo tool and the pets AAA cleaning solution...I can happily say it does...:thumb:

I checked the Robert Dyas site this morning and it still had the 9131 listed but out of stock and you could sign up for the restock email, but just went to look now as i post this and the 9131 does not show at all.. Hopefully that will change and others can get one if at such a good price again.

*Here are contents pic...*










Contents are as shown in the online pdf manual...
The Main Machine as expected..
Water Delivery tube as expected..
Hose and Grip as expected again...
The chrome extension tubes Expected again....
Crevice tool...
Upholstery/ Stair tool...
Dusting Brush...
Combination floor head for dry vac...
Fibreflow wash head for carpet washing...
Turbo tool...
Vax AAA for pets cleaning solution...
2 x Dust Bags...

Ordered This too...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VAX-DYSON-ELE...Bags_Parts&hash=item45ee2c6f4b#ht_1485wt_1141

Well ordered the upholstery wash tool from local parts supplier and took about 2 days to arrive so small it is too.
I do rather like the built in tool store on the Vax wish they went all round though...:lol: Thats the longer tool off ebay in the middle.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like the only differences to the 6131T summer edition that i got were;

I got 3 dust bags 
Different Solution.
I got the Small tool which the soltution gets sent to - great for car interior.
Never got the pet tool - but i want one!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

what exactly dus the pet tool do as iv got the 6131T thad didnt have the pet tool.
thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

sean20 said:


> what exactly dus the pet tool do as iv got the 6131T thad didnt have the pet tool.
> thanks


Wish i had the shampoo tool you guys got, thats only thing i need now other than the long nozzle i ordered, but there is a well established hoover etc spares supplier up the road so should be able to get that for £20, same as they are online wth delivery but i can take straight to the shop if no good.

Im loving the pet tool which is the turbo tool, Its fantastic very nice size for in the car superb for the pet hairs took them out the car in a flash....LOOOOOOVVE IT!!!!!!:thumb:

Just like a hoover with the bar and bristles that rotate but they are spread well apart so not that many bristles but picks up the hairs great.
You can stop the roller turning with too much pressure.

I was going to take a pic of the black tub chair we have that the dog has been sitting in every day for nearly a fortnight and then hoover a strip to show how good but could not stop myself doing the whole chair...:thumb: Sorry...


----------



## BavarianMW (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi there,

Nooo! I missed out mate......was waiting for your pics...looked at your pic and thought I'm buying one...been waiting for one too long!

and there you go...its not in stock and no longer shows on the site! :thumb:

Now in two minds..shall I wait or just buy the Vax 6131 or Vax 6131t from the Robert Dyas site!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

BavarianMW said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Nooo! I missed out mate......was waiting for your pics...looked at your pic and thought I'm buying one...been waiting for one too long!
> 
> ...


neither of the vax are on dyas now!
I kept holding off and it went out of stock then back in and then i held off and glad i did order when i did.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well having ordered and received the upholstery shampoo tool, i registered the vax and noticed on the top of the box that the upholstery tool was listed only on the top contents list under the flap and not shown in the contents user leaflet but hey sent an email telling Vax... and blow me down they sent me one out gratis... Superb stuff...:thumb:


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe another option would be to consider a Numatic Charles? Its the smaller brother of George and just sucks up water (I believe). Most people on here that have a George don't use the spray function but prefer to spray a mixture of cleaner/water from a pump bottle. Sometimes the spray from George makes the fabric too damp.

I'm not sure exactly how much Charles is RRP but definately cheaper. I can't speak for Vax, but my investment in George is the best money I've spent in years!!

TOP TIP - Get the wife on side by agreeing to clean the house carpets first!!!


----------

